#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Api 653 add 2018

## gordoudo

Hi Friends

Enjoy it

Best regards



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Api 653 add 2018

----------


## erenkage

Great, Thanks a lot ;-)

----------


## Nataraj

Thank You very much Mr. Gordoudo

----------


## CARLOS1712

Thanks

----------


## KHALIDA

Bundle of thanks

----------


## chinoxii

You are awesome! Thanks.

Do you also have API 650 2018?  :Smile:

----------


## gordoudo

> You are awesome! Thanks.
> 
> Do you also have API 650 2018?



Maybe I can find it

----------


## chinoxii

> Maybe I can find it



Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabili

Many thanks and all the best.

----------


## pjulio

Thank you so much

----------


## vijay1583

Thanks a lot.....

----------


## pjulio

Thank You Very Much

----------


## p_alex

Thanks, very useful.

See More: Api 653 add 2018

----------


## pjulio

Thank you very much

----------


## koparan

thank you very much

----------


## Manisch

thnx

----------


## windrider87

thanks a lot

----------


## billy2

Great thank you!!

----------


## bo2walrus

Thanks a lot!

----------


## MMManuels

Thanks!!!

----------


## rihogo

Thank you !!

----------


## micaziv

Dear gordoudo, thank you very much!

----------


## ads.dad

Big thumbs up!  Ty

----------


## pchiavone

Check this one!!

Latest edition 2020

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabili

Thank you.

See More: Api 653 add 2018

----------


## Jitu2

Hello Friends,

Anybody having API STD 653 5th Edition, November 2014, Addendum 2, May 2020.

----------


## alimohamed1976

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ads.dad

Thank you

----------


## hyco.chang

Thank You Very Muchhhhhh

----------


## p_alex

Thanks very much!

----------


## tempestate

Thank you so much

----------


## tombull_dan

Many thanks friend!!!!

----------

